# Rainbow trout



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I just finished a Rainbow trout musky bait. It is 10" long. I made it from some redwood that a fella gave me. He had it in the garage for like 20 years. Was nice to work with. Has a neat smell also. It is a thru-wire. It was lots of fun to do!!!!!!!!!  

Those dots were not fun to do!  I did each one by hand with a enamel paint marker. I almost fell asleep twice! LOL


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

once again john you always find a way to amaze us!!! awesome!!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice job! Love the fin......

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That looks awesome! I love the details you add to your lures!!


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

super clean work there yellow is one of the best colors, fresh water and salt. killer job


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Makes want to go steelhead fishin'!!! Great work, John.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Another ****** beautiful lure Tigger. I want to see a pic of the steel head swinging off this. pete


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work John!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy crap thats awsome.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, I love doing the naturals, I have a Lake trout and a Brown trout that I am working also. I'll post some pics when I get them done.

Happy New Year!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

TIGGER said:


> Thanks guys, I love doing the naturals, I have a Lake trout and a Brown trout that I am working also. I'll post some pics when I get them done.
> 
> Happy New Year!


cant wait to see the brown!!! beautiful fish 

have a safe and happy new years!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

John, looking at that lure inspired me...








THANKS!!! First time out since the night bite with Virgil!!! (Nick caught the fish, but he was nice enough to let me hold it for a picture!)


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

thats some beautiful work


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Carl nice fish! 

Now you got me thinking of steelheading! I am going into fishing withdrawal. Come on THICK ice. Maybe Carly and I will get her magnet fishing game out and play later.

Your Avatar is killing me............. Great pic!


----------

